# 2017 Highlights



## ridgetop

On this thread I'll be sharing some of the critters caught on my cameras this year.

Let's start with lions.


----------



## 3arabians

That's cool!! I've caught a few lions on camera but never in the day light. Or two at the same time. Keep em coming...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

3arabians said:


> That's cool!! I've caught a few lions on camera but never in the day light. Or two at the same time. Keep em coming...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Here's three together from last year.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a cool looking fox


----------



## deljoshua

That fox is cool! He looks tiny


----------



## deljoshua

Here's a lion from this year at night and then during the daylight.


----------



## Airborne

Many years ago I was bowhunting and saw a young mountain lion take down a 2 point buck. I stalked up on the cat and got about 20 yards away with my (then new) 3 megapixel camera as the light faded. Got a couple pics of the cat before he took off. Almost tagged the buck just for fun but left it for the cat to come back and claim his prize. 

ridgetop-> if you want to call BS again on what I post, go for it . Are you going to apologize when the pics prove ya wrong?


----------



## ridgetop

Airborne said:


> Many years ago I was bowhunting and saw a young mountain lion take down a 2 point buck. I stalked up on the cat and got about 20 yards away with my (then new) 3 megapixel camera as the light faded. Got a couple pics of the cat before he took off. Almost tagged the buck just for fun but left it for the cat to come back and claim his prize.
> 
> ridgetop-> if you want to call BS again on what I post, go for it . Are you going to apologize when the pics prove ya wrong?


If you didn't mean to mislead jackel in any way, then I apologize but there are elk in that area you spoke of.
If you buy my spotting scope, I'll share all the areas the elk sighting areas on the Vernon.


----------



## ridgetop

Turkeys!


----------



## ridgetop

I don't know why but this bull makes me laugh. He reminds me of a court jester.


----------



## 3arabians

Ya, haha. He is thinking "should I mess up this trail camera or just go on with my jerry's kid self?"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a fun one.


----------



## ridgetop

I'd love to sneak up on this scene.


----------



## ridgetop

This kitty sure liked to pose for the camera.


----------

